# Gebühr nachweislich bezahlt



## flori66 (18. Juni 2008)

Ich frag hier einfach mal für einen Bekannten:
Auf dem Informationszettel steht, dass nur derjenige prüfungsberechtigt ist, der nachweislich die Gebühr bezahlt hat.

Welchen Nachweis soll man dort vorlegen? Ich nehme nicht an, dass man einen Kontoauszug vorlegen muss, da dieser ja nunmal privat ist und nicht Hinz und Kunz gezeigt werden sollte.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand kürzlich die Prüfung gemacht und weiß welche Bescheinigung die sehen wollen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gebühr nachweislich bezahlt*

Du musst doch eine Kopie des Überweisungsformulars haben, oder einen Ausdruck vom Onlinebanking. Das sollte reichen.


----------

